# 661 2012 Comp Shifted helmet liner question



## melonheaded (Aug 30, 2011)

I am looking at buying a 661 Comp Shifted full face helmet and was wondering if anyone can tell me if the padding inside the helmet is removable to allow it to be washed. 

I ride a Specialized Enduro and ride all mountain type stuff, but have just discovered downhill and want to give it a bit of a go on the Enduro just for fun. With this in mind I can get a 2011 661 Evolution Inspiral helmet for the same price as the 2012 Comp Shifted. Which helmet would be best suited to light downhill (I am pretty slow at the moment) and the occassional all mountain pedal session? 

I quickly tried on an XL 2012 Comp Shifted and it fitted perfectly. Do sizes across 661 helmets run pretty true ie. would I still want the XL in the 2011 Evolution Inspiral?

Thanks for your help
Lee


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lee - the inside liner on the SixSixOne Comp Shifted helmet is not removable for washing. Sizing across these two helmets (Comp and Evolution) is pretty consistent, so an XL would be the way to go. Either are going to be a competent fullface for light DH riding. Both are pretty light weight, but as with any FF helmet, they're gonna be hotter than an XC/open face. PM me if you want any more details to compare the two... Good luck,


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

XSportsProtective said:


> Hi Lee - the inside liner on the SixSixOne Comp Shifted helmet is not removable for washing.


Few days ago I pulled a trigger on ebay and ordered comp shifted, but what puzzles me is that seller was advertising the helmet as with removable liner, as well as it can be seen on six six one website:

SHIFTED MATTE HELMET - Helmets - Bike

Can somebody please help me out with this one?


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I guess you could remove it once.... The design is a bit confusing and it suggests the liner is removable. Perhaps manufacturing didn't get the memo. The cheek pads have a snap towards the front and you can snap them free of the shell. But the back of the cheek pads are attached to the neck liner and thin inner liner that goes across the top of your head and to the front of the helmet. But then, the front of the liner is glued to the front top of the eye port. So, you can get the cheek pads / liner 90% removed, but the front of it is still glued to the shell. Like I said, you could remove it....once.

With all that having been said, the Comp Shifted is a great helmet. Lightweight, low cost, and a nice fit and feel to it. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

XSportsProtective said:


> Well, I guess you could remove it once.... The design is a bit confusing and it suggests the liner is removable. Perhaps manufacturing didn't get the memo.




LOL I love the memo part :thumbsup:

Thank you very much for your response, it was very informative  I just hope size L will fit me well, as I wasn't able to try it out before placing an order. All I know is that I'm wearing Protec Classic in size XL which is 59-60 cm (same as Comp Shifted size L) and it's not even close to being tight. Hopefully this will be a good fit as returning this helmet would cost like half of it's price with shipping. :nono:

Once again, thank you for taking your time to answer my question.


----------



## adi700 (Nov 18, 2013)

Look what they sent me, a defective helmet. It reminded me of the cheap glued Chinese toys I played with when I was a child:


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

adi700 said:


> Look what they sent me, a defective helmet. It reminded me of the cheap glued Chinese toys I played with when I was a child:
> 
> View attachment 865875


If I remember correctly, this piece is not glued and can be removed (never tried it on my helmet), it should enable you to remove the foam piece that is located underneath and (I presume) act as an air filter. Did you tried to put it back in place? If it's not possible, I'm quite sure you can get a replacement...


----------



## adi700 (Nov 18, 2013)

HEGGA said:


> If I remember correctly, this piece is not glued and can be removed (never tried it on my helmet), it should enable you to remove the foam piece that is located underneath and (I presume) act as an air filter. Did you tried to put it back in place? If it's not possible, I'm quite sure you can get a replacement...


You were right - the mouth cap is not glued. I inspected it with a LED light and found out that the cap is connected with two screws in the inside with the helmet. In my case, these screws are crooked, thus the cap is displaced. I have no acess to the head of the screws. If I wanted to unscrew them, I would have to remove the inside foam and the air filter to uncover the screw heads, but I don't know if the foam is removable or not? It seems glued to me, or am I wrong?


----------

